
Apple SVP of Design Jony Ive Removed from Leadership Webpage - libovness
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1707766
======
edbloom
It's very unlikely that page went live on apple.com as an error. I would
imagine Apple control their public web presence very carefully. This will have
the fan boys in an absolute tizzy if true. Perhaps he's just stepping down
from a senior exec position?

~~~
huxley
He's back on, so unless it was an accidental pre-announcement, it was likely
an error in the CMS.

~~~
collyw
But, but Apple stuff "just works".

